# Spielen unter Linux > Spielen Allgemein >  Quake3 1.32 leicht buggy?

## tachibana_guy

Ich kann seit ich 1.32 verwende aus dem startmenü nicht mehr aus dem menü "MODS" heraus z.B: OSP oder RA3 starten.
Q3 crasht dann einfach. 

Wenn ich jedoch mit "!/connect ip" auf einen OSP oder RA3 server connecte, kommt er anstandslos rein und ist nachher im osp/RA3 menü. ich rate mal es hat damit zu tun, dass er immer das team arena pack laden will, das ich jedoch nicht habe.

Nun meine frage: Wie starte ich Q3 aus der Konsole heraus mit einem bestimmten mod?

ich meine so: quake3 +ra3 oder so ähnlich  :Smilie:

----------


## death-row

Ich dachte schon, ich waere der einzige mit dem absurden Problem, aber ist ja gluecklicherweise nicht so =)

Starten kannst du ein mod von der Konsole aus mit folgendem Befehl:
quake3 +set fs_game mod_order_name

also zb. 'quake3 +set fs_game arena' fuer Rocket Arena, 'quake3 +set fs_game missionpack' fuer Team Arena etc. (ohne die '')

Das Problem muss aber woanders herkommen und nicht wie du vermutest von Team Arena welches versucht wird zu laden aber was nicht vorhanden ist, den ich habe Team Arena und das gleich Problem.

----------


## knallzapzerap

Um direkt auf einen Server zu connecten brauchst du den Mod nicht starten
/connect IP:Port langt da völlig aus.
Den fs_game befehl brauchst du nur um einen Server in dem Mod zu starten.
Abstürze auf dem Desktop habe ich im Zusammenhang mit Punkbuster desöfteren
wenn ich auf einen Server eines Mods connecte, der Punkbuster aktiviert hat, und ich habe in der baseq3 q3config  cl_punkbuster 0 stürzt das Spiel auf den Desktop ab. Selbiges wenn ich cl_punkbuster auf 1 habe und auf einen Server connecten will der Punkbuster disabled hat. Warum er nicht die q3config aus dem Modordner ausliesst ist mir schleierhaft und ist wohl ein Fehler der Punkbusterversion. Mir ist bisher keine Lösung bekannt, ausser jedesmal vor dem Spiel die q3config zu bearbeiten  :Frown:  Da dieses Problem nicht immer auftritt, mache ich dieses nur, wenn es passiert, allerdings ist das ca bei 50% der Versuche der Fall.

----------


## tachibana_guy

Das Problem war: sobald ich auf nen osp server connectede wollte  er immer das zz osp pak downloaden. und wenn ich ein demo abspielte, sah ich keine spieler (alle unsichtbar)

wenn ich osp server aufmachte, sah ich X11 Error.

Doch nun dämmerte es mir: DER FEHLER DEN ICH IMMER MACHE. Das geht ned ein meinen Kopf rein  :Smilie: 

Des Rätselts Lösung ist....Lese/Schreibrechte im gesamten Q3 Ordner.

Ich hab Osp und Teile von Ra3 ned lesbar gehabt. 

Nun lassen sich alle Mods ohne Crash direkt vom Mods Menü aufrufen und Demos rennen auch super.

----------


## tachibana_guy

Aja den Punkbuster Fehler hab ich auch ned. Aber früher hatte ich ihn als die meine quake3.cfg schreibgeschützt war  :Smilie:  

Wenn ich mit aktivem Punkbuster auf nen Server connecte wo keiner aktiv ist, schreibt er trotzdem : Punkbuster server connected und so weiter...

----------

